# Peugeot saved from the bin, worth it?



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I noticed my neighbor headed out with several bikes and other obvious trash in his truck yesterday. I happened to be at the end of the driveway and flagged him down to check out the bikes.

One was a Peugeot PGN-10 (1985 model) and the other was what appears to me to be a very low end 10 speed that was branded as an Eddie Merckx. Looks like gas pipe to me but it is old, has Simplex components and a beat Brooks saddle and center pull brakes w/27" steel wheels. Screams Japanese bike boom.

I ended up saving them both from the bin. Probably donate the Merckx wannabe.

The Peugeot somewhat interests me although I am not familiar with the brand but to know they made some nice bikes and some entry level bikes. This PGN-10 appears to be slightly above mid-range to me. Reynolds 501 tubing, nice looking chrome fork, Sachs-Huret 6 speed components and some sort of oddball rear hub and freewheel called a Heliomatic. Also has an odd seat post setup with an internal wedge like a stem. There is no seat post clamp or bolt. The bike has been ridden within the last few years some but the hubs are very dry and noisy and certainly need attention and needs cables and tires. freewheel is a bit noisy also but maybe not overly so.

Seeing as my investment is $0 at this point, does the Peugeot have any value as a rider if I put a few bucks into it. Frame is a 56 cm and the condition is currently probably a 6 of 10. No damage but shows plenty of use and indoor storage, light rust on the fork and Simplex skewers and a few chips and cracking decals, also the hoods are shot.

Pictures coming today sometime.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Here it is...almost. I pulled the rear wheel to check out the hub better. Sorry for the clutter...


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

That Peugeot is at least worth fixing up for some deserving person's first 'real' road bike. 

M


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

I fixed up a bike older/lower end than that and felt it was definitely worth it. I bought it for $80 and fixed it up using points/cash back. If you end up not liking it you can always sell it for profit. The only reason I would say it's not worth getting into is if there was a major part missing. I had a hard time finding the right safety lever on mine and just gave up. Sold it for $175 later on.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/fixing-up-my-first-bike-peugeot-268900.html


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I usually wont touch Peugeots with a 10 foot pole (cottered cranks). That is a nice one, one of the more desirable models.

Heliomatic hubs are total junk in my experince dont even bother with them if there are in bad shape.

When i first saw the stickers i thought 531 ooooo nice, then i read 501 and i was like .... meh. 

Nice frame still.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

I picked up that bike for free as well many years ago, and used parts I had laying around to make a nice around town bike - the paint scheme is unique. Once cleaned up the Sach/Huret worked out ok with some Shimano hub & wheels - I had to pitch the set that came with it. I liked the bike, good ride with wider city tires in 26" , put mountain bike style flat bars on to give it to a friend who still rides it. One thing tho - almost every part on the bike is a weird size...


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

mtnroadie said:


> I usually wont touch Peugeots with a 10 foot pole (cottered cranks). That is a nice one, one of the more desirable models.
> 
> Heliomatic hubs are total junk in my experince dont even bother with them if there are in bad shape.
> 
> ...


That's my Peugeot! (well almost I have the PH501, bought it used in 1986; my first real road bike!) I still have the bike but upgraded the wheels and brakes to Shimano 105 about 25 years ago; I also had to replace the front fork after runing into a traffic barrier with a blinking orange light during my first Century (I finished). Anyway, the Sugino cranks are obviously cotterless, the BB is English (ISO); the headset, stem and seatpost are French; It is close enough to ISO to work with an ISO fork, but the stem is slightly smaller dia than an ISO fork and once caused my first replacement (ISO) fork to bulge and seize. The frame is relatively light at 23lbs and very forgiving. Below are the Peugeot catalog and spec pages and a photo of my PH 501 as a single speed with an old Stronglight crank . It is very much worth fixing up and they ride like a champ. 

I you don't want it me me me me:ihih::ihih:


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Where can I find a seat post for this frame? The factory supplied unit does not have enough extension for me. I have honestly never seen a seat post like this style. I assume a standard quill stem will fit it, yes?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

I actually like the uniqueness of the JPR seatpost; the size is (edit) 26.4 This an old size but if you check google or ebay you should find a good choice


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

So what is this style of seat post called. I searched for a JPR and did not find anything that works the way a quill stem works. This post has a wedge at the bottom and a thru bolt like a quill stem.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

JPR, Orange Velo has them. The Velo ORANGE Blog: The J. P. Routens Seat Post, Most Unusual

Isn't it 26.2mm tho?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

I must be blind as I do not see anything on the Velo Orange site like this post. The link you provided is for a typical style post that uses a binder bolt. I will take a picture of the post I need.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

davcruz said:


> I must be blind as I do not see anything on the Velo Orange site like this post. The link you provided is for a typical style post that uses a binder bolt. I will take a picture of the post I need.


Sorry, my post was too brief - what they sell is a replacement seatpost in the right diameter and a longer length. You have to purchase a clamp collar to go around the seat post tube. Someone else might have the exact thing you have in a longer length, but it is kinda heavy already in the shorter one - I do know what you have and it is like you said - a quill stem type adjustment, designed by the guy mentioned in my first link, but that one in the pic is not the one you have. My Peugeot seatpost was like yours too, and rather short - 4-5 inches as I recall. For what it is worth, some childrens department store bikes also come in that diameter, you might get lucky at the LBS and find one longer than yours, but you would still need to get a clamp.

This one comes in the odd size Uno SP-248 Seat Post, multiple sizes It will fit all modern seats and offers a decent setback. Yours is stamped 26.2, right?


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I see what you were getting at with the post. I don't think I can really use any type of collar on this seat tube. There is no where for it to go. This post needs about another 2-3cm's in length for me to fit this frame and it doesn't have it to offer.

Oh, it is stamped 26.4 BTW.


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ooooo, there is no room on that frame top for a clamp,.... 26.4, hmm. Shims? Or, I wonder if it is possible to remove the bolt in the bottom and reattach another one 3cm longer? Put a ally tube spacer in the larger gap?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Had some more time to consider it, you can replace that bolt in the bottom with a longer one and cut a suitable size alloy seatpost spacer from an old seatpost 26.4 or smaller and put it in above the "wedges". Is that bolt just screwed in to a solid (not hollow) post they tapped out for the threads? Is it screwed into a plug that is press fitted into a hollow one? A torch might break just the bolt out and leave the plug, or a steering wheel puller tool might slowly screw it out with a couple of clamps in the right places.

IMHO, if you added 3cm to the overall length it would still be within a safe range to hold the seat in place. If the rest of the bike does not present any more serious problems, and you like it, keep going!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

You have put a bunch of thought into this, let me look at it better. You are suggesting adding more length to the expanding part at the bottom and maybe that allowing me to put the post above the minimum line?


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Macgyver it!*

Yes, add more length by using a longer bolt, then fill in the resulting gap (3cm) above the expanding part with a piece of seat tube cut off that is 26.4 (or slightly smaller) in diameter. That will place the expanding part deep enough in the frame to secure the seat safely. Clean and buff up the extra part of the original seatpost that should now stick up high enough for your needs.

So that is going to end up being a freakishly long bolt, isn't it? (shorter bolt won't work w/o brazing )


----------

